# Modifications



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

*beaded or not*​
*should it be beaded or left alone?*

full all over bead930.00%none...ffs shawn leave it alone1653.33%give it a brushed finish516.67%


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now then....im attempting my first mod all on my own....ive got all the tools....i've messed about with a few and have had some practice :lol: and am now ready to do it

now usually, i would have it beaded....but, im thinking of leaving it, as i dont fancy having to do the bracelet as well....as it looks pretty cool as it is....so....what should i do?

now....im not even sure of what the mod is gonna look like yet...although it could be yellow dial, or blue.....or black.....with either "doxa hands" ladder hands or plonkers.....all are white with black surrounds....

bezel will be silver......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

> none...ffs shawn leave it alone


 h34r:

Just for once. Please. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Brush it! I can't recall seeing a brushed 007 - if you don't like it, you can then always get it beaded or re-polished...


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> now then....im attempting my first mod all on my own....ive got all the tools....i've messed about with a few and have had some practice :lol: and am now ready to do it
> 
> now usually, i would have it beaded....but, im thinking of leaving it, as i dont fancy having to do the bracelet as well....as it looks pretty cool as it is....so....what should i do?
> 
> ...


Sneaky feeling your gonna totally make an arse of it :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bionic Man said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > now then....im attempting my first mod all on my own....ive got all the tools....i've messed about with a few and have had some practice :lol: and am now ready to do it
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

Shawn remember to wind the watch to midnight just after the date change before modding !!

Newbs like to just bang on the hands and wonder why the date changes at 5.30 :lol:

Have fun with the seconds hand ! use a magnifiying glass to position it.

If you using one of noah's soxa dials be careful they mark VERY easily.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bionic Man said:


> Shawn remember to wind the watch to midnight just after the date change before modding !!
> 
> Newbs like to just bang on the hands and wonder why the date changes at 5.30 :lol:
> 
> ...


i dont use noah's dials or hands.....i found them to be a bit flimsy.....is all harolds stuff.......

....didnt know that about the winding the watch til midnight tho....thanks for that.....

oh, and can you send me a pm to the other place dude? in my recent upgrade, i've lost my bookmark for it...cheers


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

thunderbolt said:


> > none...ffs shawn leave it alone
> 
> 
> h34r:
> ...


+1


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > > none...ffs shawn leave it alone
> ...


+2

h34r: Like you are going to take any notice of what we think :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > thunderbolt said:
> ...


i will...............i promise :lol: :lol:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Normally id say leave the poor thing along but you wont so go the full hog and get it all done


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

As someone else said if you give it a brush finish then you can either get it beaded or polished if you don't like the results of your labours.

Best of luck - the seconds hands are sods to put on (I find) - I look forward to seeing the finished watch :thumbup:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I foresee a fully bead blasted Seiko after it's been brushed, then polished with no seconds hand h34r:

...but I voted "FFS"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

'tis done


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> 'tis done












any pics of the abuse & mutilation you have inflicted on a poor innocent seiko :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > 'tis done
> ...


no! camera is charging :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2009)

id bead blast it-it looks sooo cool!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


which roughly translated means "bugger, I've made a right pigs ear of this" :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > mutley said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i've done it!!!!!!!! h34r: h34r: h34r: h34r:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nearly untouched....only the dial/hands/bezel changed.....no beading took place :lol:


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

very nice! Would prefer numbers on the face, but other than that its lovely!


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Very nice indeed...

I have plans for my 'orrid Spanish franken, which do include beading, orange dial and chapter ring.

Still planning hands, though...

Nice work.



ps... where did you source that rather fine bezel insert?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

chris l said:


> Very nice indeed...
> 
> I have plans for my 'orrid Spanish franken, which do include beading, orange dial and chapter ring.
> 
> ...


yobokies dude

ive got a yellow 6309 dial if your interested chris?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed...
> ...


Thanks, but I have the dial... like that insert though...

cheers


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Bionic Man said:


> Shawn remember to wind the watch to midnight just after the date change before modding !!
> 
> Newbs like to just bang on the hands and wonder why the date changes at 5.30 :lol:
> 
> Have fun with the seconds hand ! use a magnifiying glass to position it.


Look like you solved the date issue...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> Bionic Man said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn remember to wind the watch to midnight just after the date change before modding !!
> ...


 

its a shame really....its got arabic script on the date wheel too.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You did that yourself? Well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That does look good, the handset and yellow dial go well together


----------



## Bionic Man (Jun 21, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice indeed...
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Bionic Man said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > chris l said:
> ...


dont worry dude....still got yours :lol:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > Bionic Man said:
> ...


Could you not just dremel a hole through the '3' lume dot ?

It looks good - well done, no doubting the skill & workmanship - though I'm not a fan of modding.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Nice one Shawn, that looks cool, love the bezel insert. :clap: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Very nice work fella!

Ive just bought a dial and hands from Harold for a 6309 and am now looking for a suitable donor and domed crystal and bezel insert which im hoping to have a go at sorting myself.

Did you need a great long list of tools then?

Any advice for the virgin modder?? h34r:

Cheers!

Dan


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

r00barb said:


> Very nice work fella!
> 
> Ive just bought a dial and hands from Harold for a 6309 and am now looking for a suitable donor and domed crystal and bezel insert which im hoping to have a go at sorting myself.
> 
> ...


i followed some online tutorials from another forum.......

tools wise....i got my stuff from a local watchmaker.......but looking on noah's site they are quite cheap....i'll pm you the link later


----------

